

Is Working In Conversion Rate Optimisation A Long Term Career Opportunity? - adzeds


======
patio11
Yes, particularly if that is just one thing in your larger toolbox of "things
which provably make businesses large amounts of money." (It also is one of the
metaabilities like programming which can often make your other skills more
valuable. For example, CRO makes email better, it makes PPC better, it makes
SEO better, etc etc.)

If you have a particular concern about it, feel free to ask.

~~~
adzeds
I have a wide range of skillset across marketing and development so am
thinking there should be no reason why CRO is not something that is going to
be around for years to come!

